# USA Buys Enough Guns in 3 Months to Outfit the Entire Chinese and Indian Army



## Stihl Does It (Apr 27, 2009)

USA Buys Enough Guns in 3 Months to Outfit the Entire Chinese and Indian Army

EveryTown, USA - -(AmmoLand.com)- In just 3 months Americans bought enough guns to outfit the entire Chinese and Indian army’s combined.

You also bought 1,529,635,000 rounds of ammunition in just the month of December 2008. Yeah that is right, that is Billion with a “B”.

This is an evaluation of overall firearms and ammunition purchases based on low end numbers per Federal NIC instacheck data base Statistics. The numbers presented are only PART of the overall numbers of arms and ammunition that have been sold. The actual numbers are much higher.

http://www.ammoland.com/2009/04/22/usa-buys-enough-guns-in-3-months-to-outfit-the-entire-chinese-and-indian-army/


----------



## windthrown (Apr 27, 2009)

Good. Now I will sleep better at night.


----------



## iCreek (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, and I thought I was the only one buying guns, ammo, reloading equipment, primers, powder, bullets, etc. etc. 

Great News !!!!


----------



## windthrown (Apr 28, 2009)

Stores are sold out of ammo here left and right. Guns are about 2x the price that they were two years ago. I bought several cases of ammo for every gun I own about 2 years ago at a gun show for dirt cheap. I mean they were just about giving away the .45 ACP and .223 ammo. I was kicking myself for buying so much of the stuff. Now? Oooooooooooooh.... I have all the guns and ammo that I need or want. May sell some excess ammo and rape someone's wallet for it.


----------



## yooper (Apr 28, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Good. Now I will sleep better at night.



I agree windthrown....its all a good thing!


----------



## yooper (Apr 28, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Stores are sold out of ammo here left and right. Guns are about 2x the price that they were two years ago. I bought several cases of ammo for every gun I own about 2 years ago at a gun show for dirt cheap. I mean they were just about giving away the .45 ACP and .223 ammo. I was kicking myself for buying so much of the stuff. Now? Oooooooooooooh.... I have all the guns and ammo that I need or want. May sell some excess ammo and rape someone's wallet for it.



dont sell your excess ammo, in time you may rape your own wallet and have no play ammo!


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 29, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Stores are sold out of ammo here left and right. Guns are about 2x the price that they were two years ago. I bought several cases of ammo for every gun I own about 2 years ago at a gun show for dirt cheap. I mean they were just about giving away the .45 ACP and .223 ammo. I was kicking myself for buying so much of the stuff. Now? Oooooooooooooh.... I have all the guns and ammo that I need or want. May sell some excess ammo and rape someone's wallet for it.



Same here.

7.62X51 was cheap back in 05'-07' and I was satisfying a need for FAL saturation LOL!! 

5.56 Wolf was 99 bucks a case and cheaper to buy than load, and for CQB/MOUT drills 2-3 times a week was just the ticket.

2-3 cases a month each. My UPS guy hated me! LOL!!

I still have an excess and am selling a case or two.

It's good to stock up before anything is needed.

Because of the shortages, L.E. training ammo is getting to be more than a small issue for many small Municipalitys budgets IF they can get ammo.
Not good

What he media is NOT covering, is that the number of folks buying all of a sudden, is MUCH LARGER than what could be considered the "Reactionary hard core, right wing gun nuts". It seems a BUNCH of those buying and stocking up have to be Obama Voters.

Even the somewhat left wing are seeing a need, or trusting thier Gut instincts in Droves.

I just hope 1/8th of them get some training of some sort and keep the headlines free of newbie stupidity.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## windthrown (Apr 29, 2009)

yooper said:


> dont sell your excess ammo, in time you may rape your own wallet and have no play ammo!



Well, I am selling all the AK/SKS ammo. I no longer have an AK. Decided it was a POS, like most I have fired. At these prices, adios! The .357 mag and Walther PP are going as well. $500 for a Walther PP??? Man, I am into that for all of $200. Keeping the best, and dumping the rest.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 29, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> What he media is NOT covering, is that the number of folks buying all of a sudden, is MUCH LARGER than what could be considered the "Reactionary hard core, right wing gun nuts". It seems a BUNCH of those buying and stocking up have to be Obama Voters.



Seems to be a result of the market crash, and Obama in office. Also the Mexican maffia is buying up guns by the truckload. I have been reading in some of the financial rags that they are recommending that investors BUY GUNS! They have been recommending that people put like 5% of their assets into them. That is some serious cash, and people are doing it. So the prices are all up. Forget trying to find a new gun like a Beretta 92 for list price. They do not exist. SOLD OUT! Junk guns at the pawn shops are gong for insane prices. 

I am kind of suprised with the sustained rush to buy though. This did not even happen after the Rodney King riots, which happens to be when I started buying rifles and handguns. 20 minutes after the verdict, and it was mahem. SoCal was not a good place to be then. I knew a lot of people that bought after the 9-11 attacks. But that was nothing compared to this latest craze.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 29, 2009)

Windthrown,

Yup.

As an investment, good firearms have outperformed everything I have $$ into except the Farm.

Hang onto that ammo a bit longer. 

If Osama puts the kibosh on imported ammo, and he can, to placate the pinkos, 7.62 will go through the roof.

D.C.vs Heller clarified things a bit, and Osama/Pelosi can't ban the firearms, but they can TAX and put bans on importation.

Remember Norinco ammo and rifles from China?
Banned from import for "Humanitarian" reasons, yet Wal-Mart is filled with stuff made with Slave labor.

Russia and the Balkans are next.

That Walther will sell quick!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## windthrown (Apr 29, 2009)

Yah, Norinco... 

Good idea on the AK ammo. I can sit on it. It is seam seal packed. Its holding the kitchen door open here.


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm still kicking myself for not getting an order off for primers and powder by early Jan.
I got an email newsletter from Wilson Combat last night. They are selling Remington small pistol or small rifle primers for $50 per 1000 or $240 per 5000! I'm like WT#. I have a few K of assorted primers, but I'm not willing to pay 4 times what I was just a few years ago, let alone nearly twice what they were selling for a few months ago.
I did purchase a couple of the Federal bulk .22 LR boxes at WM last week for $14.97 per. The sales associate said he had stocked 20 boxes earlier in the afternoon and had 4 on the shelf when I inquired. I took 2 and left 2 for someone else. I've been stocking up on those for quite awhile and miss the old price of $8.99 that those were selling for many years.
I purchased several AR lower recievers well before the election and found some various parts to stock up on since then. AR barrels seem to be few and far between, but I did snag a WOA 16" SS 1/7 mid length with MPI bolt for a good price in Dec.
There are a couple of handguns that I'd like to purchase this year. I haven't stepped into a gun shop for over six months. Oh, the withdrawal.
I often check Bud's online for firearms availability, but should be hitting a few gunshops now and see what is readily available now.
Since, I found this forum I'm thinking more about chainsaws than firearms. Darn, this is addictive and I thought guns had a stranglehold on me.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 29, 2009)

Stihl Does It said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not getting an order off for primers and powder by early Jan.
> I got an email newsletter from Wilson Combat last night. They are selling Remington small pistol or small rifle primers for $50 per 1000 or $240 per 5000! I'm like WT#. I have a few K of assorted primers, but I'm not willing to pay 4 times what I was just a few years ago, let alone nearly twice what they were selling for a few months ago.
> I did purchase a couple of the Federal bulk .22 LR boxes at WM last week for $14.97 per. The sales associate said he had stocked 20 boxes earlier in the afternoon and had 4 on the shelf when I inquired. I took 2 and left 2 for someone else. I've been stocking up on those for quite awhile and miss the old price of $8.99 that those were selling for many years.
> I purchased several AR lower recievers well before the election and found some various parts to stock up on since then. AR barrels seem to be few and far between, but I did snag a WOA 16" SS 1/7 mid length with MPI bolt for a good price in Dec.
> ...



A good pal of mine has an outfit that does high volume AR parts sales. All high end stuff. Good thing ya got that complete upper when ya did.
Good barrels alone are hard to find right now... even for dealers.
Fire control groups? Forget it.

I still have an active FFL and the wholesalers are DRY!
Everything is backorder. Even plain jane Fudd rifles.

LOL!!!
My contact at CDNN is borderline suicidal as he is on commission and there is NO inventory but the phones are ringing off the hooks.

Hell, last phone call he indicated I have a better inventory than he does.

I hear ya on primers. The market will currently support 300% mark up.

If things ever settle, there's gonna be some bargains to be had, just like after Y2K generators.
If things settle.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 29, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> A good pal of mine has an outfit that does high volume AR parts sales. All high end stuff. Good thing ya got that complete upper when ya did.
> Good barrels alone are hard to find right now... even for dealers.
> Fire control groups? Forget it.
> 
> ...



I'm glad I bought those Glock mags from CDNN before the markup last spring. I purchased some more mags later when they got in some NIW Glock mags as well as a few other MecGar mags.
CDNN has been out of stock of MecGar mags that I'd like to purchase for months.
I'll hold on to my primers, even though I could make $$ selling them.

I'm doing fine on my AR parts, just need a couple of barrels and Magpul stocks and I'm set.


----------

